# Question about DBol and Gyno..



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Hi,

I have just started a DBOL cycle as follows:

10mg Mon - Fri and wekends off.

I know there is mixed opinions on this type of cycle but i wanted to give it a try.

Ive been going since Tuesday, so thats 4 days and 40mg.

Now i am paranoid of gyno!

Can someone explain the early signs, i read that you get sore and inflamed nipples, well my left peck kind of aches, but my nipples arent sore so not sure if that is from over training. My pecks do seem to have a little more "puppy" flab, although this could just be from the extra callories i have taken in, they seem to go hard all over when i tense.

Please advise, I know i have been stupid, i read up on the posible sides and still didnt buy any anti E's, thinking that the low dose would be OK.

Do you think 40mg is enough to start gyno?

P.S before starting Dbol i was takin a Tribulus product for about a month (Dont ask LOL)

Cheers,

Daz


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

At this point man, its pretty much all in your head. If you start to feel tenderness and little buttons under your nipples then chances are you are experiencing gyno, but thats probably a little while down the road if it does come. 10mg per day is a very small dose, and if you were to get gyno, there is pretty much no way it could happen this quickly, as far as im concerned anyways.

PS invest in some Clomid or something man.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

yer i think im gonna get some in, is it worth takin all the time or just if i notice sides ?

i have just read another thread about early signs of gyno and people are saying that nipples get painful to touch and you get a lump, i dont think i have either of them!


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Also will i need a PCT at this dose?

looking at 8 week course


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I am sorry but I have to say 'We told you so' with a sarcastic look on my face, it isn't helpful I know but people really should listen to the advice here, how were you going to stop yourself bloating up with water during the cycle? how were you going to keep your gains after the cycle? How were you going to treat gyno if you got it?? Without Nolva or Clomid this cycle is almost pointless and possibly dangerous. We recommend SERMS for a reason!!!!!!

Well now I got that outta my system, first sign of gyno will be itchy nips, these become gradually more sensitive until painful, even a t-shirt rubbing on them is sore (like joggers nipple). By this point you should have some Nolvadex or Clomid (I prefer Nolva), take 20mg Nolva and it should clear up in 24hrs, if not continue and up the dose to 40mg if necessary.

If you are feeling lumps, then again take the Nolva, at 40mg ed, if it doesn't clear up, then you may have true gyno and its a trip to the GP.

And 10mg is a really low dose, max dose on Dbol is 50mg, but if this is your first time I wouldn't go above 30mg. Others here have said that they gained well on 10mg, I say, as long as you have the Nolva, if your gonna take Dbol, go for 30mg ed in divided doses and make it worthwhile.

Yes you need a PCT or at least plan for one, you will need to take Nolva for 3-4 weeks post cycle at 20mg per day.

hth

SD


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Cheers,

i was going to get something like nolva for a pct, but was advisd elsewhere that at this low dose wouldnt need it!

obviously this isnt the case, well as soon as i get some i am thinking of upping my dose and lowering the cycle length, then hitting the pct to see what gains i can keep.

after a quick search for nolva i get a few "natural" remedies for doing the same job LOL, is nolva something i can buy legal in the UK?

and i take it these "natural" ones arent realy up to the job?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nolva is a prescription med, so you will need to get it black market yes. The herbal alternatives I wouldn't trust, the consequences of them not working are pretty dire and too much to risk.

SD


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

I wouldn't run JUST Nolva for PCT, especially if you're going to up your dosage to 30mg/day. I would run Clomid along with that, just to be safe. Better safe than sorry mate, AND you want to keep all your gains. I've experimented a bit, and I really like to run Tribulus with my nolva and clomid after heavy cycles like dbol-test prop-var (my last one). Helps to get the libido back to normal quicker, and great for keeping gains. Just a thought.

P.S. You don't have gyno... I won't say it's impossible, but at that dosage (and only for 4 days), it's very improbable. Just a classic case of gyno-paranoia (we've all suffered from it)


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

yer i have some tribulus left over, and think i have found somewhere to get some nolva from.

And i know what you mean, Gyno must be every mans worst nightmare! im sure it is natural to worry lol.

i am unsure about upping my dose, i may take it to 15 or 20mg but doont think i will be going any higher.

thanks for all your input, it is much apreciated.

again i am one of the idiots who just bought some "roidz" off the big guy at the gym who said everything will be OK if you do a pyramid cycle LOL.

we all learn as we go though ay!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

rbdazza said:


> yer i have some tribulus left over, and think i have found somewhere to get some nolva from.
> 
> And i know what you mean, Gyno must be every mans worst nightmare! im sure it is natural to worry lol.
> 
> ...


Chances are you will be ok, but if your not and you have nothing on hand to fix it, you are screwed!

Forewarned is forearmed matey and p1ss poor prep makes p1ss poor performance!

SD


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello all, i apologize in advance if some of these questions have already been answered;

ive just started a course of pro chem dbol 10mg. im taking 30mg each day, divided into morning, lunch, evening.

i also plan to start a course of pro chem test 400 next week aswell. im just using the dbol to get the ball rolling quicker.

should i run a course of nolvadex or clomid at the same time as my cycle. im only doing the dbol for 4 weeks, and going to have the weekends of (to give the liver a break).

the pro chem test 400 will prob run for 8 - 10 weeks.

any suggestions on what sort of pct to run?

as always, i welcome the educated and exeperienced advice here.

cheers.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd hit the letro immediately! I started on a low dose dbol and got gyno within days. Still trying to get rid of it six weeks later!


----------

